# Returning Spanish car to Spain without ITV



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

Last year I took my Spanish-registered car to the U.K. To make a long story short, the car broke down, I left it there on private property as I had to return to Spain. In the meantime the ITV is long expired.

The dilemma: How to bring the car back to Spain? I know the short answer is: don't. I suppose the only totally legal way is by car transporter.

However, in the U.K. they allow you to drive with an expired MOT directly to a pre-booked inspection. Is there any equivalent in Spain?

Thte other side of the question regards the feasibility and/or consequences of taking the car on a ferry directly to Spain or alternatively to France and then drive over the Spanish border to the first available ITV station.

I can easily imagine that full details of cars arriving on ferries are checked and/or that they watch them on arrival.

I should mention that the car IS insured and in (now) in excellent mechanical condition. (and it's a myth that they can deny coverage if MOT/ITV is expired)

I guess the third option would be to leave it in the U.K. and import it.

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DavidO said:


> I should mention that the car IS insured and in (now) in excellent mechanical condition. (and it's a myth that they can deny coverage if MOT/ITV is expired)
> 
> I guess the third option would be to leave it in the U.K. and import it.
> 
> Any advice much appreciated.


Surely the decision that it is in excellent mechanical decision is made by the ITV station. Thats what it's for, so if it's not got an ITV it can only be the opinion of a garage etc. From what I heave read before from people experiences, is that not having an ITV means that your ins co will only insure third party, not fully comp, so it's not always wholly a myth.

I dont know if you can drive to an ITV station tbh with no ITV (and I'm assuming no tax), I've not heard of it being done


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

I was told by the U.K. garage that repaired it (and does MOT inspections) that it would pass MOT. You may be very correct that some aspects of insurance cover might be denied but I've heard from a good source (Honest John - The Telegraph) that expired MOT will not nullify liability cover.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I would speak to a Gestor, I have a feeling you MAY be entitled to drive to a pre-booked appointment (my friends recently failed literally as it expired, she took a couple of weeks to get the repair done, but then drove it back for a retest). Maybe if the Gestor says yes, get them to book it for you literally at the 1st station in the border, once its passed you are dandy!

The only reason I suggest getting a Gestor involved is that if Guardia do pull you then you can get that person on the phone and say "you said it would be ok, sort it!"

My concern though is that even driving in the UK or France, that vehicle would not be road legal without the ITV. Srav makes anothe valid point, is your Suma expired also?

Tricky one! Sorry I cant be more help!


----------



## andy212 (Nov 1, 2010)

get it here on trailer


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

Steve, that's a great suggestion! If anyone knows the ins and outs of the situation a gestor will. I'll post what I find out in case it can help anyone else (although I can't imagine any one else getting in such an asinine position!).


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

DavidO said:


> Steve, that's a great suggestion! If anyone knows the ins and outs of the situation a gestor will. I'll post what I find out in case it can help anyone else (although I can't imagine any one else getting in such an asinine position!).


Good luck! Would be very interesting to learn what they have to say!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DavidO said:


> I but I've heard from a good source (Honest John - The Telegraph) that expired MOT will not nullify liability cover.


Honest John ... the Telegraph 

As I said, you are very probably still insured but only third party liability. That's from an insurance company and a solicitor.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Something to bear in mind is that you are liable to a fine the minute the ITV runs out . There's no allowance , you're meant to do it before it expires ! Same with the road tax.


----------

